# 

## mos-mo

!
   ,  

     100%    
     (  -  )
   -   ,  ,         
  -    ?
   -    ..   
   ?
      .?
 ,   ,     -     ,       
-   ,  ?

  -  ,        ?

----------


## .

*mos-mo*,        .     .    ,    .
      ,        .   ,   ,  ((

----------


## mos-mo

*.*, 
    ,      
      ,    .       
.    ,   .
      ))
    ()    ,       ,      
   - ,     13      .
  ,         .

----------


## .

,   .        
   ,       .        . -  ,     ,         ,     ((
        ,

----------


## mos-mo

-   ,    
       ?

         ?
   1

----------


## .

> ?


  :Smilie:    ,         .
 -    .    ,   -    , .

----------


## mos-mo

*.*, 



> ,   -    , .

----------

